#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Business Hunks! 5 Efficient Way Of Promoting An Online Business.

## Moana

*Business Hunks!*


All business will always seek into promotions because without promotion people won't know what our business is and they won't pay more attention to go for it!
Promotion activities are one of the most important activity all business should follow, it could be for a start up or even an existing business.


*Here are some tips to promote an online business cost effectively without going for a huge amount of investment!*


*Use The 3 Big Local Listing Services:-* Registering a business with google places will make the business's name to pop up on google search which is necessary since google is the most famous search engine.

* NOTE- All you've to do is register by filling out a form and go through their confirmation process and get verified!*


*Embrace Social Media:* Social Media is one of the most trending thing now in the present world. So online businesses can make ads on Facebook Twitter and directly engage with their customers.


*Write a Blog:* Writing a blog could help a business to seek the customers attention more directly, because in a blog a brief description would be given to the customers directly!


*SEO your website*: In case if you don't have an idea about what Search engine optimisation is here is the definition it is where our websites are ranked up in search engines such as Google, Yahoo, Bing to increase the number of traffic of our website. Businesses use SEO's to help them rank up their web pages.


*Press Release:* Businesses can use media tools to increase its publicity. For example advertising on radios and newspapers can reach all the people because most of us in the mornings we tend to listen to radios and read newspapers

*These are some the ways for online businesses to make promotions cost effectively. I hope this was help, if you have any more suggestions or doubts you can kindly ask me!*

----------

